# Welcome Back Tim



## Dark Knight (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Tim

We know you are there somewhere. Want to let you know that we will be vigilant and will report any stupid daredevil who thinks that can violate the agreement and reveal a question, or two, from this most recent test.

We have done it before and will keep doing the same. See Tim? We do more than tell war stories here.

Have fun. Hope you do not find someone to nail this time around.

DK


----------



## Sschell (Oct 26, 2009)

I think tim should post... just a quick "hi, I'm tim... you are being watched..." something along those lines.


----------



## NCEES tim (Oct 27, 2009)

hi, I'm tim... you are being watched...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2009)

^No you aren't. Your IP is coming back as being the same as 'badal'

We try to cooperate with NCEES around here. Stop clowning around before we add you to the infamous pink user group.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 27, 2009)

BUSTED!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

:banhim:


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 27, 2009)

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


----------



## pinkpig (Oct 27, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^No you aren't. Your IP is coming back as being the same as 'badal'
> We try to cooperate with NCEES around here. Stop clowning around before we add you to the infamous pink user group.


not sure what's wrong with pink, I am scared a lot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2009)

It's a very special club for a few select superior assholes. It started with the guy who lied about getting his results and passing, and then everyone's favorite stormwater modeler pretty much cornered the market on it.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 27, 2009)

someone lied about getting their results!?! that is appaling!!!

I got my test results by the way... I PASSED!!!!

that was over two years ago now though...


----------



## goodal (Oct 27, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^No you aren't. Your IP is coming back as being the same as 'badal'
> We try to cooperate with NCEES around here. Stop clowning around before we add you to the infamous pink user group.


technology sucks. did you really go through all that trouble for me?


----------



## JoeysVee (Oct 27, 2009)

I have to admit...I thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 27, 2009)

badal said:


> technology sucks. did you really go through all that trouble for me?


I do not think it was for you. EB has a reputation to keep and we do not mess with NCEES.

Do you really think technology sucks? You are lucky you are not the guy Tim nailed here about a year and a half ago.For that individual technology really sucks.

Other than that you are cool. It was fun for a while.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, Tim.

Hey, guys, do we need to do a license check ... OH, wait! That's the real police, not the EB police.


----------



## MGX (Oct 27, 2009)

The internet police are always watching. :bag:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2009)

^^^ YUP.


----------

